# Vaping At Work



## Gizmo (12/11/13)

This really interests me so please guys let me know.  
How many of you vape at work? Do you vape indoors? What are your co-workers and bosses like with the whole vaping thing? How many smokers have you been able to convert?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (12/11/13)

Gizmo said:


> This really interests me so please guys let me know.
> How many of you vape at work? Do you vape indoors? What are your co-workers and bosses like with the whole vaping thing? How many smokers have you been able to convert?


 
I vape openly in the mall. Mugg & Bean no prob. Noticed the other day that we were not the only ones vaping in Mugg & bean. Another chick had an Ego.
So far I have converted 8 people to vaping. One is still alternating.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes (12/11/13)

I vape in my office, and the open plan office where my staff sit. Have only been able to convert 2 people at work, but about 8 friends and acquaintences.
During a rather heated discussion with one of my consultants, she suggested that "haal uit jou pypie, rook en raak rustig", so I promptly took her advice and enjoyed a good vape during the meeting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (12/11/13)

Work in open plan office and I vape when I feel like. Was a little weird in the beginning but then it became a norm. No official stance on it as I am in office once a week only .
So far so good

sent from Evic 2.0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (12/11/13)

I stealth vape behind my 28" screen. I have been busted once or twice, and the co-workers don't seem to mind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (12/11/13)

Zegee said:


> Work in open plan office and I vape when I feel like. Was a little weird in the beginning but then it became a norm. No official stance on it as I am in office once a week only .
> So far so good
> 
> sent from Evic 2.0


 
same situation for me, only occasionally in office. No complaints from co workers or boss 
Converted one colleague yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/11/13)

I vaped my .6 ohm	rda at my desk	no one complained bt i do kinda hide it .. open plan office bt i always keep the window open director caught me once didnt say much .. bt that was just with a protank on an evic .. so far so good 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

I used to vape at work, behind my desk as the boss said it is fine - then someone complained. So now I go sit outside with the smokers and be unproductive like they are 

The upside is that I converted the majority of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/11/13)

Well before I started working from home I used to work for a large advertising company, the first vaper in the office was actually my boss  I was still smoking analogues at the time so used to go down to smoke, when I started vaping I used to vape at my desk occasionally but alot of the time I went down with the smokers when they had their break just to get away from my desk for a while  Nobody minded though when I left there were about 4 of us who were vaping and I just found out another girl has recently started aswell (She bought a twisp though yuck!!!) Told her to join the forum so lets see hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/11/13)

Derick said:


> I used to vape at work, behind my desk as the boss said it is fine - then someone complained. So now I go sit outside with the smokers and be unproductive like they are
> 
> The upside is that I converted the majority of them


 
same story my side.

my manager was totally fine with me vaping at my desk, until my colleague next to me converted and she started vaping openly for everyone to see.

not long after, someone complained and the director banned vaping in the office.

i still vape at my desk, just blow the smoke underneath it LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Space_Cowboy (13/11/13)

I work in an open office and stealth vape at my desk. No one's complained about my indoor vaping but I also don't openly vape in the office because I just know that some twit will make an issue of it and vaping will be banned in the office. My strategy is that if I stealth vape then it won't be an issue and as long as vaping isn't officially banned in the office I can still use the "but there's no policy on vaping not being allowed in the office".

There is another dude on a different floor that vapes his Twisp openly. He initially got flack for it from the people sitting around him but they've all accepted the fact that vaping is different to analogues. The area I sit in unfortunately is a bit more sticky about things like that so I'll stay in ninja mode for the meantime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (13/11/13)

I converted the boss to vaping hence no problem in this office.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

I work from home, so no problems there. In meetings, I found all people to have no problems once I explained the concept to them, but I do keep it to the minimum anyhow. However, I am not a cloud chaser, which I think could lead to problems in a situation with many people around. Just spend 18 hours (2 flights) from Washington and stealth vaped quite effectively in my seat. I think Stroodie posted a link to the method - vapour in your mouth, then to lungs, once inhaled, inhale again and then force the exhale - almost no vapour visible. Does not work with lung hits, which I do not do anyhow.


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Everyone in our office is allowed to Vape  we do have 1 person who doesnt vape (Has never smoked either) But she really doesn't mind so all is good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/11/13)

I work from home so havent got the same experience to share. However i will share the following interesting snippets

- since we moved in to our home, the wife forbid me from smoking in side the house. She is also a light smoker. I managed to achieve this for 4 years despite come cold rainy days and nights. Ha ha. Since ive been vaping (she plans to start soon) she has no problem with me vaping in the house. While i am working i can reach for one of my vaping devices, depending on which flavour i want and take a few drags, without having to get up from the desk or lose my train of thought. Its a time saver for me. I suppose out of habit i still sometimes like to go outside for a vape and hear the birds and be in the fresh air. 

- i dont vape in public places. I just think most people dont know what vaping is and i dont feel like explaining to people. 

- i have converted 3 people to vaping. My close friend. My uncle who has lung cancer (not that it makes a huge difference to him now) and my mother. Although my mother still continues to smoke real cigs but quite a bit less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan (25/3/14)

Matthee said:


> I work from home, so no problems there. In meetings, I found all people to have no problems once I explained the concept to them, but I do keep it to the minimum anyhow. However, I am not a cloud chaser, which I think could lead to problems in a situation with many people around. Just spend 18 hours (2 flights) from Washington and stealth vaped quite effectively in my seat. I think Stroodie posted a link to the method - vapour in your mouth, then to lungs, once inhaled, inhale again and then force the exhale - almost no vapour visible. Does not work with lung hits, which I do not do anyhow.



As a matter of interest do you know if the vapour will set of the smoke detectors?


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Allan said:


> As a matter of interest do you know if the vapour will set of the smoke detectors?



Nope vapour shouldn't. I say this because it does not set off the detectors in airplane toilets.


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

No it won't, except if you seriously dry burn and start burning cotton


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/3/14)

Allan said:


> As a matter of interest do you know if the vapour will set of the smoke detectors?



No it does not , wheter that is office smoke dectectors or airplane ones .. none of them have so far squeeked


----------



## johan (25/3/14)

Smoke detectors, detect smoke or more correctly carbon particles and/or heat.


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/14)

Vapor does not set of smoke detectors, I was vaping in a doctors waiting room blowing my vapor onto the smoke detector and nothing happened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Allan said:


> As a matter of interest do you know if the vapour will set of the smoke detectors?


You have your answer above. I am still careful, blow towards the ground.


----------



## Allan (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Nope vapour shouldn't. I say this because it does not set off the detectors in airplane toilets.



Thanks, this was the one I was hoping to hear


----------



## Tornalca (25/3/14)

I vape indoors at the office. I have converted 4 others who also vape indoors at work. No one really complains about it too my face as I can't see them through the clouds anyway.

The smokers have to go stand outside in a designated area or in the rain.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (25/3/14)

It depends on the smoke detector 
http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-safety/fire/smoke.htm

If you read above you will see that both types will pick up vapour, if there is enough of it - generally vapour is less dense than smoke, so it takes a lot more to set it off


----------



## andro (25/3/14)

I vape in the studio everyday. I was the only smoker at the back . But the receptionist in front smokes and two of them converted even if when they drink they still smoke analogues. My boss doesnt mind . Even when i use not twisp looking like device ( like evic etc). Even some customer vape after they see me doing it there.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Derick said:


> It depends on the smoke detector
> http://home.howstuffworks.com/home-improvement/household-safety/fire/smoke.htm
> 
> If you read above you will see that both types will pick up vapour, if there is enough of it - generally vapour is less dense than smoke, so it takes a lot more to set it off


Good to know. So my strategy of blowing downwards is valid as vapour, unlike smoke, will keep going down and not rise up.


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

andro said:


> I vape in the studio everyday. I was the only smoker at the back . But the receptionist in front smokes and two of them converted even if when they drink they still smoke analogues. My boss doesnt mind . Even when i use not twisp looking like device ( like evic etc). Even some customer vape after they see me doing it there.


Great, must help making work more enjoyable.


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Good to know. So my strategy of blowing downwards is valid as vapour, unlike smoke, will keep going down and not rise up.



Just beware that SAA have now listed using e cigarettes on flights as not allowed (as per their inflight mag) - I have not seen the same on our other local airlines but my flying motto is "If other's don't see or smell then no foul"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just beware that SAA have now listed using e cigarettes on flights as not allowed (as per their inflight mag) - I have not seen the same on our other local airlines but my flying motto is "If other's don't see or smell then no foul"


Yes, most airlines do not allow, but I also fly by your motto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (26/3/14)

vaalboy said:


> Just beware that SAA have now listed using e cigarettes on flights as not allowed (as per their inflight mag) - I have not seen the same on our other local airlines but my flying motto is "If other's don't see or smell then no foul"


Ahaaah, new avatar at last, thank you, thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Ahaaah, new avatar at last, thank you, thank you, thank you!



Bwahahahaha...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gorfrepus (26/3/14)

We don't have a policy against it but the masses here still seem a little apprehensive. I've managed to convert three of my staff already and some other smokers are expressing a lot of curiosity towards vaping.

I personally don't appreciate the stares and strange comments so I end up going to the smoke room with the rest of the smokers. So terrible to have to sit in that room of death :/ Wish we had a vape room.


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> We don't have a policy against it but the masses here still seem a little apprehensive. I've managed to convert three of my staff already and some other smokers are expressing a lot of curiosity towards vaping.
> 
> I personally don't appreciate the stares and strange comments so I end up going to the smoke room with the rest of the smokers. So terrible to have to sit in that room of death :/ Wish we had a vape room.


If you bathroom has extractor fans rather go there..


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> If you bathroom has extractor fans rather go there..



That's where I spend my time vaping at clients who have implemented no smoking premises policies. 

Strange that I have suddenly developed a very weak bladder

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 360twin (26/3/14)

None of my staff smoke, and I always went out onto the balcony when I had a stinky. Now I vape at my desk and they have commented on how pleasant it smells - one has indicated that he may start due to this, but I have discouraged him (I might have to give him an increase to compensate for the cost of the vaping gear!)

The best option would be to be a bit stealthy though, due to ignorance and incorrect assumptions. Sometimes the smell may also offend - my wife doesn't like 'second-hand' RY4 vapour, and blows clouds of Menthol in my direction if she gets a whiff.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

gorfrepus said:


> We don't have a policy against it but the masses here still seem a little apprehensive. I've managed to convert three of my staff already and some other smokers are expressing a lot of curiosity towards vaping.
> 
> I personally don't appreciate the stares and strange comments so I end up going to the smoke room with the rest of the smokers. So terrible to have to sit in that room of death :/ Wish we had a vape room.



Luckily I own the building and the business... I go for a meeting once a week and Vaping is allowed at our place of business... it is actually encouraged because then my propellor heads are at their desks working instead of outside smoking and stinking!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

360twin said:


> Now I vape at my desk and they have commented on how pleasant it smells



I had my sponsor on board my boat today and his comment was "Wow there is no bad smell from that thing... in fact it's actually a nice smell"!

PS HRH doesn't like the smell... but she is like a bloody bloodhound and can smell anything in minute particles per billion litres of fresh air!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> PS HRH doesn't like the smell... but she is like a bloody bloodhound and can smell anything in minute particles per billion litres of fresh air!



And I can't blame the dogs anymore... we don't have dogs!


----------



## Smokyg (4/4/14)

Myself and @Reinhardt have been happily vaping in our office for quite some time now so i thought i would share my experience.

I have had everyone from the Chairman to normal users come in here whilst or shortly after we vaped, obviously because we have quite decent setups we blow clouds so the office is always semi hot-boxed with the sweet flavours of whatever we are vaping at that stage.

No one has complained about it at all, the Chairman of the company actually complemented us for having the best smelling office he has ever been in, and thats including his own huge office scented by flowers and other things most probably costing more than 1 years salary for me.. Lol! 

On user came in the other day and got very worried and thought our office is on fire, and because our office walks in directly to the server room i can imagine why that was a big worry for him..

So does anyone else vape in their office and do you have good or bad experiences?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (4/4/14)

LOL....... we have a pretty tolerant bunch here............there is no policy about it but I vape pretty much anywhere.....I have had people give me funny looks but they know better than to question me....and the COO approves.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (4/4/14)

It is one of my pet peeves that I cannot vape at my desk. Yes it is an open plan office but I have having to leave my desk to take a vape. 

If only there was a way to get them to be ok with me vaping at my desk.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (4/4/14)

I only vape in the office if my boss is not here. He is way to stubborn to even understand what vaping is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

I vape at my desk, but don't DARE vape so that my bosses know, i have my own office downstairs, so when i hear anyone coming downstairs i quickly put it in my "vapestand", the other staff don't worry about it and have seen me doing it... i am the only person in the office that smokes now... all 3 of us girls used to smoke till last year when the one fell pregnant and the other one went for a tummy tuck, so all focus was on me going for my smoke breaks, but now there's none of those problems, the bosses don't see me going out anymore, so according to them i only vape before work, over lunch and after work. I have converted 5 people to vaping and definitely intend to convert every single one of my friends! My dad actually converted me, he went from 60-80 stinkies a day to probs around 20 now while on his twisp. We always had the agreement that if he quits smoking then i will, but now that i've given up my stinkies completely, i really want him to give it up completely too...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

